# Suche Wago 750-1504 16 x DO / 750-652



## WiBo (9 Mai 2017)

Suche 2 x Wago 750-1504 16 x DO

und wenn preisgünstig zum Spielen 750-652 - RS485

Bitte Preisvorstellung per PM


----------



## hilliseb (8 August 2017)

Hallo,
wären auch 4 Channel intressant? davon hätte ich noch welchen und auch
750-530
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## WiBo (8 August 2017)

hilliseb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wären auch 4 Channel intressant? davon hätte ich noch welchen und auch
> 750-530
> Gruß
> Sebastian




Leider nein


----------



## KingHelmer (9 August 2017)

Hi Wibo,

Ich müsste noch welche haben.
Auch die 1405? (16x DI)
Ich melde mich nochmal dazu.

Gruß


----------



## WiBo (9 August 2017)

Danke für die Info.

Hat sich aber zwischenzeitlich erledigt.

Ausser wenn preisgünstig zum Spielen 750-652 - RS485


----------



## WiBo (16 März 2018)

kann geschlossen werden


----------



## KingHelmer (23 März 2018)

Für gewöhnlich wird hier nie etwas geschlossen 
Dann kann ich den Thread in 10 Jahren nochmal wiederbeleben und an die alten eziten erinnern


----------

